# Great Time at World Dairy Expo



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Zach and I had a great time at the World Dairy Expo this weekend. We finally got to shake hands with some of our sponsors...JJ Pritchett of Pritchett Netwrap and Twine and Dan Ostrander of B & D Rollers. It was great to meet these gentlemen. JJ let us use his booth to keep some of our stuff while we ran around. As always, Greg Noble of International Stock Foods (Hay Guard) was around to provide some fellow Hoosier support at the show. We got a chance to also talk with some folks from the National Hay Association and Agri King (Silo King).

On Friday evening, we had some great BBQ along with JJ and Bill Verbeetan (Up North). Bill is pursuing two grad degree in Ag...explains those great articles he writes. By the way...he has some great ideas for some future writing subjects to watch for and will be a daddy in March...busy young man.

I met some really great folks with the Wisconsin (Peter Church) and Wyoming (Dann Russell) Hay Associations. These guys know hay of all types and were a pleasure to talk with.

Zach and JJ met Hayguy, I was running around elsewhere. We probably missed some others that wondered by.

Lastly, Our sincere Thanks to the folks that put the show together, it had to have been a job to organize such a super event. Have a few articles and some pictures coming, once I get a new cord to download from the camera...ours must be on the ground somewhere in Madison.

We would like to pass our thanks to everyone we talked to at the show for taking some time with us.


----------

